# Neues Äschen-Nachzuchtprojekt



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2021)

Und sind die Äschen erst mal halbwegs wieder etabliert, wird es auch nicht bei winterlichen Beutezügen der Kormorane bleiben.
Insbesondere wenn die Äschen sich zum Laichen sammeln, werden die Vernichtungsgeschwader dort auftauchen und alle Bemühungen
zunichte machen.


----------



## Seele (5. Mai 2021)

Wichtig sind die Lebensräume zu schaffen. Wenn es der Äsche dann gefällt und sich noch ein Restbestand im Gewässer befindet dann vermehren die sich ganz von selbst. Das ist in jedem Fall besser als Besatz, denn die Fische haben sich bereits an die Gegebenheiten angepasst. Fehlt die Äsche komplett dann kommt man um einen (Initial-)Besatz natürlich nicht drum rum. 
Wünsche gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2021)

wie Seele schon schrieb, die Äsche ist längst nicht so empfindlich wie häufig angenommen, sie reproduziert sich bei einigermaßen
passender Wasser- und Gewässerqualität sehr gut.
Das Hauptproblem ist europaweit der Kormoran.


----------



## crisis (5. Mai 2021)

Ich wünsche gutes Gelingen. Gehe jedes Jahr eine Woche Fliegenfischen in einem fränkischen Gewässer, in dem vor unzähligen Jahren ebenfalls ein Initialbesatz stattfand. Durch gutes Management wurde erreicht, dass man dort heute Äschen jeder Größe fängt. Mein Highlight waren zwei mit 43 cm.


----------



## buttweisser (5. Mai 2021)

Bei uns wurde und wird im letzten Jahrzehnt ein guter Bestand an Äschen im Winter durch den Vogel Kormoran platt gemacht. Da kann man nachsetzen soviel man will. Der Kormoran freut sich und mit ihm die bekannten "grünen" Vögel.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2021)

Auch in der La Zorn schwimmen noch ein paar, aber nur an Stellen, wo die Kormorane wegen Sträuchern, Bäumen und Geäst weder landen noch starten können.
Kormorane tauchen täglich ein paar auf (Kundschafter), sobald sich aber z.B. die Nasen zum Laichen sammeln, sind plötzlich hunderte da.
Die ansässigen Angler gehen dann täglich ihre Strecke mehrmals ab und scheuchen sie auf.  Sonst sähe es mit den Nasen genauso schlimm aus, wie mit den Äschen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Mai 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde und wird im letzten Jahrzehnt ein guter Bestand an Äschen im Winter durch den Vogel Kormoran platt gemacht. Da kann man nachsetzen soviel man will. Der Kormoran freut sich und mit ihm die bekannten "grünen" Vögel.


Sorry, aber mit dem Kormoran hat das nur so lange zu tun, wie dieser regionale Bestand noch existiert. Wenn er weg ist, ist er weg, ob mit oder ohne Kac.moran.
Äschen sind so hoch an ihre Heimatgewässer angepasst, das Wiederansiedlungsversuche fast immer scheitern. Wer schlau ist züchtet mit den eigenen Äschen selbst nach, oder gibt einige Laichfische an einen guten Züchter ab.
Wir hatten im Winter 2006 auch Probleme mit Kormoraneinfällen obwohl es hier nie welche gab. Glücklicherweise wurde das früh genug bemerkt und ein weiterer glücklicher Umstand war, daß sie sich immer an einigen Teichen direkt neben dem Bach sammelten. Dort durfte man sie legal abschießen, und das wurde dann auch mehr als 50 mal gemacht. Seither hat man hier nie wieder einen Kormoran gesehen, ganz blöd sind sie also nicht .


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2021)

Die "grünen Vögel" sind im nahen Frankreich wesentlich zurückhaltender  
wenn da einer am Wasser auftaucht und anfängt zu mosern >>>>> oh oh


----------



## buttweisser (5. Mai 2021)

Bei uns wird nur mit regionalen Äschen nachgezüchtet! Und der Kormoran frißt Sie jeden Winter wieder weg. Und wo es hier in Sachsen noch keinen Kormoran gab, da gab es dafür Äschen......


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Bei uns wird nur mit regionalen Äschen nachgezüchtet! Und der Kormoran frißt Sie jeden Winter wieder weg. Und wo es hier in Sachsen noch keinen Kormoran gab, da gab es dafür Äschen......


Das ist hier nicht anders, nur dass wir hier so gut gar nicht besetzen, alles natürliche Reproduktion.
Besetzt wird lediglich Lachs und Meerforelle. Da verschwinden die abwandernden Smolts aber auch größtenteils in den Schnäbeln der schwarzen Vögel.
Spätestens im Rhein


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Mai 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Bei uns wird nur mit regionalen Äschen nachgezüchtet! Und der Kormoran frißt Sie jeden Winter wieder weg. Und wo es hier in Sachsen noch keinen Kormoran gab, da gab es dafür Äschen......


Servus,
Besatz brauchts bei uns keinen. Wie Seele schon erwähnte, ist die Äsche für Salmonidenverhältnisse sehr vermehrungsfreudig. Das liegt am relativ kurzen Lebenszyklus dieser Fische. Wenn das Biotop passt, erholen sich Äschenbestände sehr schnell. Man darf nur nicht den Fehler begehen, bei einem zusammen geklappten Äschenbestand den vermeintlich frei gewordenen Lebensraum mit Regenbogenforellen auffüllen zu wollen. Die besetzen nämlich tatsächlich den exakt selben Lebensraum wie Äschen und erschweren durch ihr extremes Wanderverhalten auch die Zuwanderung bzw. Wiederansiedlung ober- und unterhalb des dummen Menschen, der sie in seine Strecke setzt.

Ich habe nun keine Ahnung von den legalen gesetzl. Möglichkeiten in Sachsen, aber wenn bei euch es so schlimm ist, hilft nur die nachhaltigste Art die Vögel zu vergrämen. Die heisst 6mm, am besten Überschallmunition.
 Bei uns gabs 5 Euro pro Beinpaar, wenn erwünscht konnte man auch den ganzen Vogel kostenlos in einer Tierkörperverbrennungsanlage beseitigen lassen. Selbst hab ich nur einen einzigen erlegt (wollte mal einen essen, würde das aber nicht unbedingt weiter empfehlen), aber es gab damals einen sehr fleißigen jungen Jäger, der hat das fast im Alleingang geregelt. Patrone + Anfahrt mit max. 1,50 Euro gerechnet macht 3,50 Gewinn pro schwarzem Fischdieb. Der Junge war wohl der einzige Unglückliche als der Spuk vorbei war.


----------



## buttweisser (6. Mai 2021)

Bei uns ist das etwas anders. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts davon gehört, dass Jäger die schwarzen Vögel abschießen. Das liegt wohl an den fehlenden 5 Euro pro Beinpaar oder an den fehlenden gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten in Sachsen. Genaueres weiß ich dazu auch nicht.

Jedenfalls würde es ohne regelmäßigen Besatz kein Äschen mehr geben. Da reicht auch eine hohe Reproduktion nicht aus.

Es ist wie im Hamsterrad - die Äschen werden immer wieder nachgesetzt, wahrscheinlich um genug Futter für den Kormoran im Winter zu haben. Ein Wettlauf den bisher immer der schwarze Vogel gewinnt.

Wenn niemand auf die Jagd nach den schwarzen Vögeln geht, nimmt das nie ein Ende. Die grünen Vögel dürfen in Sachsen auch nicht gejagt werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Mai 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Die grünen Vögel dürfen in Sachsen auch nicht gejagt werden.


na ja, hier im nahen Frankreich auch nicht, 
die werden gewildert.
Ne im Ernst, wenn von denen einer am Wasser auftaucht und kräht.   oh oh, da möchte ich nicht in seiner Haut stecken.
Die Kormorane dürfen auch hier nicht bejagt werden, aber die Franzosen sind ein lustiges Volk .
Niemand kann einem verbieten tanzend und händeklatschend den Fluss auf und ab zu wandern. 
Zum Teil hat das fast Volksfestkarakter, mit Würstchenstand und Rotwein. Da mischen auch einige Gendarmen mit.
So konnten wir an unseren 2 Flüsschen die letzten Äschen schützen .


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Mai 2021)

wir fangen regelmäßig noch ein paar, dürften sie sogar entnehmen, aber niemand tut das hier, weil es eben nicht mehr viele gibt.
An zugewachsenen Strecken , wo der Vogel schlecht landen und starten kann gibt es noch Äschen, die sich auch natürlich fortpflanzen.
Mit Fliege fischen ist da aber unmöglich,


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. Mai 2021)

Servus,
entnehmen dürfte ich theoretisch auch, allerdings haben wir das Schonmaß auf 40 cm angehoben. Und 40+ fange ich bestenfalls 2 oder 3 Stk. pro Saison, manchmal auch gar keine, deshalb schlag ich natürlich auch keine ab.
buttweisser : Kormoranverordnung für Sachsen https://www.revosax.sachsen.de/vorschrift/9213-Saechsische-Kormoranverordnung#x1.
Die wurde 2010 auch entfristet, d.h. sie gilt eigentlich bis auf Widerruf. Vllt. mal informieren wer wo Jagdpächter ist und für Motivation sorgen . So wie ich die Verordnung interpretiere, ist ein legaler Abschuß bei euch noch weitaus besser möglich als damals bei uns. Wir durften nur 200m um geschlossene Gewässer aktiv werden, für Sachsen stehen fischereilich genutzte Fließgewässer explizit mit drin. Das erleichtert die Sache ungemein.


----------



## buttweisser (6. Mai 2021)

Vielleicht liegt es an der fehlenden Motivation der Jagpächter - ich weiß es nicht. Jedenfalls geht es dem Kormoran hier ziemlich gut. Im letzten Winter haben im Nachbardorf 3 Kormorane völlig ungestört für 2 Wochen Rast an einem vielleicht 0,3 ha großem Dorfteich gemacht und dann sind sie weiter gezogen. Da war dann bestimmt das Futter alle.

Dem Äschenprojekt in Niedersachsen wünsche ich alles gute. Und immer die Jagdpächter schön motiviert halten.


----------



## Floma (6. Mai 2021)

Ich beziehe mich mal auf ein Protokoll meines Vereins aus dem Jahr 1899:
- Eine Mark für jeden gefangenen Fischotter oder Reiher.

Warum das beschlossen wurde, findet sich mutmaßlich in den Protokollen der Vorjahre. Da wurde nämlich der Besatz mit u.a. Bachforellen besiegelt. Die sehen hier heutzutage gegen die Komorane sowieso kein Land mehr. Das zeigt aber genau so, dass ein Bestand kaum erzwungen werden kann. Wenn die Umstände nicht passen, ist es für die Katz. Ob uns der Fang der oben genannten Otter und Reiher um 1900 eine intakte Forellenregion im Großraum Stuttgart beschert hat, ist nicht überliefert. 

Die Äsche hat es vielleicht zu schwer, um heute noch breit erhalten zu werden. Mit Komoranen, Querverbauungen, massiv weniger Insekten und steigenden Wassertemperaturen, bekommt sie mindestens 4fach um die Ohren. Freue mich deshalb für jedes lokale Projekt, das gelingt.


----------



## buttweisser (7. Mai 2021)

Die Regenbogenforelle ist ja bekanntlich keine heimische Art und soll deswegen nicht besetzt werden. Wie sieht es denn mit dem schwarzen Vogel aus - der ist wohl eine heimische Art?


----------



## Floma (7. Mai 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Die Regenbogenforelle ist ja bekanntlich keine heimische Art und soll deswegen nicht besetzt werden. Wie sieht es denn mit dem schwarzen Vogel aus - der ist wohl eine heimische Art?


Da scheiden sich die Geister. Es gibt frühe Erwähnungen, spätestens seit dem einschneidenden Zeitraum um den 30 jährigen Krieg wurde der Bestand jedoch massiv dezimiert bzw. ausgerottet.

Ist also ein Tier, das über Jahrhunderte keinen Platz im Ökosystem hatte, keine eigene Nische besetzt, keine Feinde hat, etc. (noch) eine heimische Art? Ich finde, hier gibt es kein eindeutiges Ja oder Nein.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

meinen ersten Kormoran sah ich 1975 im hohen Norden Norwegens, am Porsangerfjord. Ob der Seltenheit habe ich den auch noch gefilmt.
Bis so um 1990 herum hatten wir (Verein) in zwei Flüßchen noch gute Äschenbestände und man konnte auch durchaus etwas größere fangen, so 40-45 cm  und zwei drei im Jahr hatten auch etwas mehr, wobei ich über 49 cm nie hinausgekommen bin, außer im hohen Norden. Heute ist da nichts mehr in den beiden Flüßchen bei uns mit der Äsche.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Mai 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Die Regenbogenforelle ist ja bekanntlich keine heimische Art und soll deswegen nicht besetzt werden. Wie sieht es denn mit dem schwarzen Vogel aus - der ist wohl eine heimische Art?


Laut NABU ja,
und es wird nicht lange dauern bis auch Nilgans und andere als heimisch gelten. Sind ja schließlich Vögel


----------



## crisis (7. Mai 2021)

Der Kormoran ist eine heimische Tierart. Heimisch heißt laut Naturschutzgesetz (BNG §7.2.7b), dass sich eine Art über mehrere Generationen erfolgreich selbständig vermehrt hat. Der Kormoran wird bei uns seit dem frühen Mittelalter beschrieben, z. B. von Walahfrid Strabo und Hildegard von Bingen. Die Urban Legend, dass er aus China stammt, kommt daher, dass einige 'Experten' unter uns Anglern das gerne so hätten und das 'sinensis = chinesisch' in seinem lateinischen Namen dahin deuten. Weist allerdings nur darauf hin, dass die zoologische Erstbeschreibung in China stattfand, wo es ihn auch gibt. Solche 'Angler' denken auch, dass 'Brehms Tierleben' eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung ist, und kein Kinderbuch. Und daraus stammt einiges von deren Weisheit.  Über diesen Vogel, der unter uns Anglern nun nicht sehr beliebt ist, wird viel Unsinn geschrieben. Hilft allerdings unserer Argumentation nicht, da sehr leicht zu entkräften.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> dass sich eine Art über mehrere Generationen erfolgreich selbständig vermehrt hat.




Oha.
Dann sind so einige invasive Arten ja schon nach wenigen Jahren heimisch.


----------



## crisis (7. Mai 2021)

Und dann diese dämlich Diskussion um den Zander. Bei dem hat man in Hessen die Schonzeit wegfallen lassen, weil er ja keine heimische Art wäre. Diese Doppelmoral geht mir echt auf den Senkel. Uns Anglern kann man nicht genug auf die Füße treten, sobald aber Vögel und Nabu und Co. betroffen sind, ist plötzlich alles schützenswert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2021)

Ja leider.
Da muss der DAFV dringend mehr Aufklärungsarbeit in der Öffentlichkeit leisten.

tibulski 
könnte da evtl. etwas anleiern?


----------



## fishhawk (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo,



crisis schrieb:


> Der Kormoran wird bei uns seit dem frühen Mittelalter beschrieben, z. B. von Walahfrid Strabo und Hildegard von Bingen


Das würde ich jetzt nicht als alleinigen Beweis für eine heimische Art anerkennen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, schreibt z.B. Hildegard von Bingen auch über mittlerweile als mystisch geltende Wesen wie den Greif, den Drachen und das Einhorn usw. sowie exotische Vögel wie Papageien etc. .

Dass sie den Kormoran als Brutvogel im Rheingau beschrieben hätte lässt sich m.W. auch nicht belegen, obwohl es ständig behauptet wird.

Aber in der Tat wurde der Kormoran mittlerweile auch in Süddeutschland mangels natürlicher Feinde und Klimawandel heimisch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja leider.
> Da muss der DAFV dringend mehr Aufklärungsarbeit in der Öffentlichkeit leisten.
> 
> tibulski
> könnte da evtl. etwas anleiern?


träumst Du ?
 Das käme ja einer Kritik an den NABU gleich.


----------



## crisis (10. Mai 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Aber in der Tat wurde der Kormoran mittlerweile auch in Süddeutschland mangels natürlicher Feinde und Klimawandel heimisch.


Da der Kormoran hauptsächlich im nördlichen Teil Europas vorkommt wäre das dann wohl der umgekehrte Klimawandel, sprich die nächste Eiszeit.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo,


crisis schrieb:


> Da der Kormoran hauptsächlich im nördlichen Teil Europas vorkommt wäre das dann wohl der umgekehrte Klimawandel, sprich die nächste Eiszeit.


Meines Wissens lebten die Kormorane früher im Sommer an den Küsten der Nord-/Ostsee und zogen im Winter ans Mittelmeer.

Da in Süddeutschland früher die meisten Gewässer im Winter zugefroren waren, war der Durchzug schnell und ohne größere Schäden am Fischbestand erledigt.

Mittlerweile scheinen die die schwarzen Vögel viel länger in Süddeutschland zu bleiben und die dortigen Gewässer heim zu suchen.

In einigen Schutzgebieten haben sich auch schon Brutkolonien gebildet.  Auch das scheint ne Entwicklung der neueren Zeit zu sein.  Zumindest sind mir keine alten Quellen bekannt, die das in früherer Zeit schon belegen.

Das ist allerdings meine persönliche Theorie.

Kann sein dass der NABU da ne ganz andere Meinung vertritt.

Was nun eher zutrifft, muss jeder selber beurteilen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Mai 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Kann sein dass der NABU da ne ganz andere Meinung vertritt.


ziemlich sicher sogar. Ob die wirklich den Tatsachen entspricht, traut sich keiner mehr zu hinterfragen.
Wenn doch, wird er/sie untergebügelt und als unwissend abgestempelt.
Dieser Verein dominiert die öffentliche Meinungsbildung inzwischen so sehr, dass jeder Zug als abgefahren gilt


----------



## crisis (11. Mai 2021)

Wir entfernen uns natürlich gefährlich in Richtung Off-Topic hier. 

Nur noch kurz zum schwarzen Vogel: Wir Angler tun uns aus verständlichen Gründen schwer bei diesem Thema neutral zu bleiben. Dabei schießen wir uns teilweise selbst ins Bein, da einige der von Anglern vorgebrachten Behauptungen von von der Allgemeinheit als kompetent eingestuften Organisation plausibel widerlegt werden. Als Beispiel seien hier übertriebene Vogelzählungen am Bodensee und Zuordnung als chinesische Tierart genannt. Wenn man sich zu diesem Thema mit Fachleuten an Instituten unterhält, z. B. Senckenberg in Frankfurt oder der Uni Rostock, erhält man m. E. eine sehr informative und belastbare Datenlage. Wenn man sich dann bei Diskussionen darauf stützt, und weniger auf Äußerungen, die bei diversen Veranstaltungen von Angelvereinen und -verbänden lautstark geäußert werden, kann man Nicht-Angler deutlich besser von Maßnahmen überzeugen, wie z. B. dem Vergrämungsabschuss.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo,


crisis schrieb:


> übertriebene Vogelzählungen


Macht halt schon nen Unterschied, ob man bei Tagesanbruch am Wasser ist oder erst irgendwann im Laufe des Vormittags anrückt.

Aber zum Glück kann man ja Beweisvideos machen.


----------



## Harrie (15. Mai 2021)

Das Äschenprojekt läuft schon ein  paar Jahre,seit 2015!
Wir (Nachbarverein) wurden damals auch darauf angesprochen an dem Projekt teilzunehmem,haben uns aber dagegen entschieden weil es zu viele Unstimmigkeiten gab.
Allein schon wie hier mit dem Fischzüchter seitens des Laves umgegangen wurde.
Weiterhin ist die Durchgängikeit der Ilme nicht gegeben,es wurde im nachhinein (vor zwei Jahren) eine Querverbauung (die bei Hochwasser passierbar ist) und ein paar Strucktuverbesserungen in der Pachtstrecke des Einbeckervereins umgebaut,die Reststrecke (hier sind die Kiesbänke vorhanden) ist durch Wehre unpassierbar.

Ist ein Politikum,genauso wie der Quatsch mit dem Leinelachsprojekt,was auch schon über 20 Jahre laüft,nicht funktioniert weil die Leine nicht Durchgängig ist und den Vereinen einen Haufen Geld kostet!

Der Äschenbestand ist gut und in allen Altersstruckturen vorhanden!

So,jetzt könnt Ihr wieder über Kormorane schreiben!


----------

